# WW2 Romanian Renault R35 Tank



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

I just finished building this little tank from RPM models. Hope you enjoy the pictures!









This little gem is RPM's 1/72nd scale CZOLG LEKKI Renault R35 Light tank with 37mm gun SA18.









The kit goes together nicely and includes engine, transmission, moveable gun and more. 

It's a shame I had to glue the kit together as a solid piece.

















The rear views of the tank. Note the Romanian Cross of King Michael. 

The kit allows you to build variations from Romania, Jugoslavia, Russia, Poland, Syria, and France.










Here's a picture of the tank with one of Hat's 1/72nd scale Romanian soilders from kit 8118.

You can see how small the Renault R35 is in compairison. The tank was designed to shoot down groups of enemy soilders, not to fight tank to tank.

Hope you liked it!

See more pictures and post some of your own too at My Webpage(In the forums section.)


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like kits of the smaller tanks. Nice work. Sure would have been cramped in there. I guess it was a 2 man tank?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think that it is. I saw a You-Tube video on the tank and the guy is riding out the back door of the turret.

Here's the doccumentary :


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice looking build but is that figure really 1/72? He looks about 1/48 compared to the tank. It looks like a couple of guys could go and flip the tank upside down. I guess being a Renault it would be small!

Bob K.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah Bob, it's a 2 man tank. The figure is 1/72nd, but maybe his relation to the camera makes him look bigger than the tank. This is why I posted the You-tube video on the WW2 French tanks...so you could see the tank in the real-world and see how small it really is.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I can't get over the speed of tank development/enhancement during the WWII years - from say 1940 to 1945, only a five-year period, tanks went from small, 2- or 3-man light vehicles with light armaments, to monsters such as the King Tiger, Josef Stalin II, or Elefant. I bet no other period has seen tank designs come and go so quickly - I've got a 1/48 King Tiger which I keep meaning to finish, and the period in which the kit has sat waiting to be finished has already been much longer than the period the real tank was in service.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I do computer work frequently for an old guy who lives down the street. He is in his late 80s and was a tanker during WW2. He was in Europe and was a crewman on a Sherman M4A4. The tank was disabled near the end of the war and they were captured. So he is also a WW2 POW. He has shown me pictures taken of his tank during the capture along with the German soldiers. Likely since it was near the end of the war he was treated reasonably well and doesn't say anything bad about the Germans. And the lady he is married to now is a natural born Austrian. I think after I retire I will buy and build a nice M4A4 tank model for him.

Bob K.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

It's hard for me to accept that WWII veterans are getting to be fewer and fewer. When I grew up in the 50's and 60's, it seemed every kid I knew had a father or grandfather that had been in the War and had stories to tell. Vietnam is farther back now than WWII was when I was growing up. We used to play Army in the woods pretending we were killing Krauts or Japs. (Sorry, but that's how we talked in those days. We were just emulating our heroes from War movies and TV.)

We used pine cones as hand grenades  I was the cool one cause my old man got me a set of real WWII gear from a Marine friend of his who had been in the battle of Okinawa. Cartridge belt, canteen and helmet liner. When Combat came on in the 60's we were in 7th heaven. I painted a white bar on the back like the Lieutenant. Saunders was cool, but i wanted to be the boss!! Guess being a Navy officer's son wore off on me. LOL. I even got a Remco bazooka for Christmas one year that would fire a plastic rocket from a spring loaded mechanism. I remember using it to destroy my little brother's painstakingly setup Fort Apache set. Boom. Indians and Cavalry flying everywhere. It was glorious!!! 
I got a whipping for that. 
On a whim, I Googled that Remco Marine Raider bazooka and wow, people still have working models of it. Also found the Remco Marine Raider Mortar which I forgot that I also had. I remember now that I bought the mortar with my allowance saved up for a couple of months.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

FLKB, by the way do I remember correctly your real name is Rick?, we must be near the same age as I did many of those things over in Tarpon Springs when I was growing up in the early 60s. There were lots of pine cones around, the hard and heavy ones that hadn't matured all the way, which would hurt if you got hit by one, or the "blossomed" cones that were fairly light weight. And I remember one Christmas we got these plastic guns that had plastic spring loaded bullets to shoot. The bullets were two parts and you inserted the slug into the spring loaded cartridge and loaded them into a clip. I don't remember that they lasted too long. And I never had a Fort Apache but my best friend with all the toys did and we would set that up at his house. I have a couple of cousins from Ohio, one still there near Dayton, but the other moved to Germany and stayed, marrying a German woman, many years ago. They are war buffs, any war, and the one in Germany sends the one here WW2 things he picks up which they may save or sell depending. I have seen some orbits lately though for what I think were the deaths of guys, maybe the last one, who had served in WW1. That is something.

Bob K.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, it's Rick. I'll be the big 6 0 in August. We talked a couple of times at WF. Chinxy just never formally introduced me which is probably why you don't remember me. The first time we met I didn't know you either. Chinxy told me later it was you. 

Yeah, that would have been right around '63, so we were probably in Virginia Beach then. That's where the creek was that I used to blow my models up in. 
When you're a Navy brat, you remember years by where you lived at the time. 
And those unripe pine cones really did hurt if they hit you. Of course, the spines on the ripe ones weren't comfortable either, but they weren't as bad as getting hit in the noggin with one of the harder ones. That's where the helmet liner came in handy.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You guys are SOFT! My Dad tells me that they use to live by the old Jerico Beach Millitary Base In Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada durring WW2. The Base was located where Captain George Vancouver came and de-barnicled his ship in the 1700's and the millitary base use to throw all the dud munitions into that hole. 

My Dad, being a kid of 11 at the time, and his friends, would salvage out the dud bullets and fire them at each other in the empty building lots using their sling shots. They had to stop doing this one day when they were playing because one kid was hiding behind a tree when another shot at him. My Dad says that the bullet lodged into the tree about 4 inches deep and about 3 inches away from his head. 

Another time, he and his friends snuck onto the base where they had the test track for the tanks and they made a tripod tank trap out of three big logs. He never found out if they high-ended the tank or not....I guess some soilders saw the thing in the morning and took it down.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, war story time! There was a sand dune area nearby where the local shooters would go out and fire their guns. We used to go out there and salvage anything we could find, slugs, shells, and an occasional live bullet. Well one day we had picked up a live 22 and headed back to the carport of one of our buddies. I don't know if we were stupid or daring, probably really stupid, and we sat down in the carport and hit the 22 with a hammer. Well it went off, bam, and we heard it ricochet off the walls. Then my brother screams ouch and has a one inch long nick in his calf. That was the last time we did anything like that again. I never did it but that kid and a couple of others would have bb gun or pellet gun fights hiding behind trees. Of course they wouldn't kill you but most definitely could have put out an eye for good, especially the pellet guns. My mom never let us have any "live" weapons and at this point in time looking back I think that was wise.

Bob K.


----------

